# When are the true Americans going to take our country back



## Pickman04

Like the title says... when will there be an American patriot stand and say enough of this mess!!! I for 1 am sick and tired of seeing our city’s burnt to the ground and hard working men and women beaten by these mobs of ppl that obviously don’t have any raisin for a home life as children and I am ready to put them back in there place... what do y’all say


----------



## rice paddy daddy

Violence in defense of my family is one thing.
Violence against rioters not directly threatening me personally is still a crime.

If "they" are terrorizing our nearby town, and I saddled up and rode in and shot people, that would be considered murder. 
And rightly so.


----------



## Pickman04

No that would be defense of this great nation against terrorist


----------



## Redneck

Pickman04 said:


> No that would be defense of this great nation against terrorist


Just because you think they are terrorists, doesn't make them one. Sure, maybe 1% just might have some terrorist leaning, but it is a stretch to say everyone breaking the law by looting and burning are terrorists. Most are just opportunistic, lawless, Godless good for nothings. Not all criminals are terrorists. We live in a great nation, founded under the rule of law... our Constitution. Any action you would take when not protecting you & yours, would make you a criminal, just as much as them.


----------



## Chipper

When they actually start messing with a conservative area I'm sure things will be different. Until then burning down a liberal controlled utopia/city I don't have any problem with. Not worth my freedom at this point. They voted, got what they wanted and made their bed, deal with it.


----------



## SOCOM42

Everyone of these riots have been in liberal cities and states, the LEADERS within those states are ALLOWING it to happen.

The people voted those idiots into office, they got what they voted for!

It is not the first time either, libtards never learn, keep repeating the same mistakes over and over.

As far as I am concerned, they can put an AC-130 over Seattle and kill everyone on the ground

within that 6 block area.

Many of us here have seen combat in one place or another, and are not in a hurry to repeat the experience.

There are many agencies that can quell this insurrection, and will when needed to.

Those leading the Seattle uprising should be tried for sedition and summarily executed.

I will defend me and mine, no further than that, that is enough.

I was in the middle of the Watts riots in 1965, don't need a repeat of that.


----------



## Denton

I'm not going to go to Seattle to deal with something that should be handled by Seattle.


----------



## StratMaster

Hope someone gets video of this: :spank::icon_surprised::icon_surprised:

https://prntly.com/2020/06/13/event...XvIhr0kpRknf7KCu9vZE26K5y6tiiw0o8qBnBbI2uBCbQ

View attachment 106807


----------



## Denton

StratMaster said:


> Hope someone gets video of this: :spank::icon_surprised::icon_surprised:
> 
> https://prntly.com/2020/06/13/event...XvIhr0kpRknf7KCu9vZE26K5y6tiiw0o8qBnBbI2uBCbQ
> 
> View attachment 106807


I don't like popcorn but for this, I'll make an exception.


----------



## Denton

This is what happens when AntiFa meets Patriots:


----------



## Leon

Denton said:


> This is what happens when AntiFa meets Patriots:


There's definitely worse going on out there than ends up on the news. Did you see the clip where those morons toppled that statue and it landed on one of their own, crushed his skull? I want to follow up on that see if he died. If that's the case where's the national protests for the protester who died from the stupidity of his buddies? Where's the press on that one? It was all over facebook.


----------



## Leon

https://www.breitbart.com/politics/...s-on-his-head-his-skull-was-actually-showing/ FOUND IT!

In the video all the other protesters (what am I saying) rioters look down like woohoo and all of a sudden they gasp and look shocked. The statue fell on a guy's head, dashed his head in, he was twitching and blood splattered everywhere. Guy shooting the clip said he could see his skull.

Where's the outcry for this guy? These people are a headless, feral mob. Their admirers are nuts. Like coronavirus, this may linger for awhile.


----------



## Denton

Leon said:


> https://www.breitbart.com/politics/...s-on-his-head-his-skull-was-actually-showing/ FOUND IT!
> 
> In the video all the other protesters (what am I saying) rioters look down like woohoo and all of a sudden they gasp and look shocked. The statue fell on a guy's head, dashed his head in, he was twitching and blood splattered everywhere. Guy shooting the clip said he could see his skull.
> 
> Where's the outcry for this guy? These people are a headless, feral mob. Their admirers are nuts. Like coronavirus, this may linger for awhile.


It would seem that there are no engineers or mathematicians among the group.


----------



## inceptor

Denton said:


> It would seem that there are no engineers or mathematicians among the group.


He was going for the Darwin Award. He might win.


----------



## rice paddy daddy

Unfortunately, the taxpayers will most likely pick up his medical bills.
I doubt if he has insurance through a job he likely doesn’t have.


----------



## inceptor

rice paddy daddy said:


> Unfortunately, the taxpayers will most likely pick up his medical bills.
> I doubt if he has insurance through a job he likely doesn't have.


We do that already. A lot of brand new American citizens are born in the hospitals that taxpayers support. Free pre-natal care and birth. So we have been picking up the tab for a long time.


----------



## Smitty901

Not sure we can. We have had over 60 years of take over in the education system at all levels. The indoctrination is complete. Turning that around with out a massive destruction of this country is not going to happen.


----------



## Real Old Man

******* said:


> Just because you think they are terrorists, doesn't make them one. Sure, maybe 1% just might have some terrorist leaning, but it is a stretch to say everyone breaking the law by looting and burning are terrorists. Most are just opportunistic, lawless, Godless good for nothings. Not all criminals are terrorists. We live in a great nation, founded under the rule of law... our Constitution. Any action you would take when not protecting you & yours, would make you a criminal, just as much as them.


Terrorist: One who strikes fear or terror in the lives of the general public.

Do you really believe that the owners of those businesses aren't in fear for their safety? How about that Retired Black Cop that was shot and killed defending a store?

Do you really believe that these folks are "Peaceful" when the seize by force (physical presence is the bottom level in a police use of force continuum) a section of a town or city and then steal items from these businesses that don't belong to them.

Are they "Peaceful" when they burn public property or private businesses. Or destroy property that "They find Offensive". Monuments.

And why are they doing it ? To get a government to do what "they" want to have done. If that's not terrorism then I don't know what is.
If you as a good citizen try and stop a crime in progress - Murder, Rape, Assault and Battery - you have not committed a crime. Same goes for protecting Property - like the electrical power generating/distribution system or the city's water supply. Not committing a crime, but actually performing your civic duty.

Perhaps a small class in citizenship duties and responsibilities would be good for you


----------



## Piratesailor

Look around you.. look at this site now.. those are now the NEW Americans.


----------



## Redneck

Real Old Man said:


> Terrorist: One who strikes fear or terror in the lives of the general public.
> 
> Do you really believe that the owners of those businesses aren't in fear for their safety? How about that Retired Black Cop that was shot and killed defending a store?
> 
> Do you really believe that these folks are "Peaceful" when the seize by force (physical presence is the bottom level in a police use of force continuum) a section of a town or city and then steal items from these businesses that don't belong to them.
> 
> Are they "Peaceful" when they burn public property or private businesses. Or destroy property that "They find Offensive". Monuments.
> 
> And why are they doing it ? To get a government to do what "they" want to have done. If that's not terrorism then I don't know what is.
> If you as a good citizen try and stop a crime in progress - Murder, Rape, Assault and Battery - you have not committed a crime. Same goes for protecting Property - like the electrical power generating/distribution system or the city's water supply. Not committing a crime, but actually performing your civic duty.
> 
> Perhaps a small class in citizenship duties and responsibilities would be good for you


Our politicians strike fear in me, so are they terrorists? If I were to be robbed, those folks would most certainly strike fear in me. Does that make them terrorists? Biker gangs strike fear in me. Are they all terrorists?

Just because someone is not peaceful, doesn't make them a terrorist. Sorry but that is just a huge leap of logic. Criminals are not necessarily terrorists. Most aren't... they are just criminals.

You think you have the authority to stop a crime in progress? Have you not seen the news about those good old boys that decided to take the law in their own hands by stopping that black dude that was running down the road? The black dude got killed in the struggle and the white, good old boys are in jail. I think maybe you need to take a class on the law. Private citizens have a very limited role when it comes to stopping a crime. And if you do it, you sure better be right. You have no right to go up and shoot someone looting a Walmart, if they didn't threaten your life.

We live in a country of laws. Everyone has rights... including criminals and terrorists. You might want to brush up on the Constitution.


----------



## Real Old Man

******* said:


> Our politicians strike fear in me, so are they terrorists? If I were to be robbed, those folks would most certainly strike fear in me. Does that make them terrorists? Biker gangs strike fear in me. Are they all terrorists?
> 
> Just because someone is not peaceful, doesn't make them a terrorist. Sorry but that is just a huge leap of logic. Criminals are not necessarily terrorists. Most aren't... they are just criminals.
> 
> You think you have the authority to stop a crime in progress? Have you not seen the news about those good old boys that decided to take the law in their own hands by stopping that black dude that was running down the road? The black dude got killed in the struggle and the white, good old boys are in jail. I think maybe you need to take a class on the law. Private citizens have a very limited role when it comes to stopping a crime. And if you do it, you sure better be right. You have no right to go up and shoot someone looting a Walmart, if they didn't threaten your life.
> 
> We live in a country of laws. Everyone has rights... including criminals and terrorists. You might want to brush up on the Constitution.


First you did not meet the connection between terrorizing/striking fear into some one with the aim of getting the government/society to do something they otherwise would not do.

And you are correct you can not shoot someone just for stealing. However you can use that amount of force to cause the action to stop. Like blocking their exit from the store. Like grabbing the item and taking it from their hands. Shooting a burglarly suspect has been against the law for over fifty years. Now shooting someone who is pointing a gun or other deadly weapon with a perceived intent on using it against you is justification for you to stop him by what ever means available - That's called self defense.

And while everyone has rights, your right to do something stops at my nose. There is not right (not that I can find) that says you are allowed to take my property without mutually agreed upon compensation.

Again the aim of many involved in thee riots is to change the political landscape without using the established frame work laid down by state and local duly elected governing boards.

As I stated before that is a clear definition of a terrorist.


----------



## Slippy

I've changed my mind, a few years ago I was adamant that it would take 2 generations but when 1 more generation passes, most of us Patriots will be gone and so will the Greatest Political Experiment Ever, The USofA. 

I get no pleasure or satisfaction in writing this. It surely breaks my heart.

This, I shit you not. :crying:


----------



## Redneck

Slippy said:


> I've changed my mind, a few years ago I was adamant that it would take 2 generations but when 1 more generation passes, most of us Patriots will be gone and so will the Greatest Political Experiment Ever, The USofA.
> 
> I get no pleasure or satisfaction in writing this. It surely breaks my heart.
> 
> This, I shit you not. :crying:


 @Slippy, I know where you are coming from but keep in mind our country has been thru worse. Hell, we had a real, full blown civil war. During the Revolutionary war, about as many folks wanted to stay loyal to the Crown as wanted independence. We were attacked by the Japanese when we were woefully unprepared and many thought our west coast was soon to be invaded. There was no guarantee we would win that war but our American spirit held firm and not only did we win but we became all the more stronger because of it.

I think the real problem today is the never ending news and discussion of issues. Unless you turn off your electronics, you can't get away from it. With this new gotcha journalism, it is becoming impossible to find proper political candidates. You think we would have had Roosevelt or Kennedy if they had the journalists of today? Hell, they cheated on their wives and the news folk of their time ignored it... for the simple reason it had nothing to do with their ability to lead. How many great leaders out there shy away from politics because of skeletons in their closet... even if that dirty deed was done in their youth. Today, everyone has an agenda. Look how many folks get their news from Fox, or similar. They push a conservative agenda. Look at CNN or similar and they push a liberal agenda. What happen to unbiased journalism?

I have hope our country will find its way again. But I absolutely believe it wont be because of gangs of "patriots" breaking the law and dishing out their own version of justice. That is anarchy. I still believe in the Constitution.


----------



## Piratesailor

Slippy said:


> I've changed my mind, a few years ago I was adamant that it would take 2 generations but when 1 more generation passes, most of us Patriots will be gone and so will the Greatest Political Experiment Ever, The USofA.
> 
> I get no pleasure or satisfaction in writing this. It surely breaks my heart.
> 
> This, I shit you not. :crying:


Slippy.. unfortunately, I do have to agree with you.


----------



## Annie

******* said:


> ..... I still believe in the Constitution.


God bless *******, me too. Now if they would just leave it the heck alone!


----------



## Piratesailor

Ya know.. I don’t like what is happening in Seattle and would, as much as anyone, like to see them (the asshats that control the CHAZ) destroyed. I’d like to see the military with some armament go in and arrest them all and if they don’t go willingly.. well, that’s on them.

But aarrrr Matey.. we can’t do that. Trump can’t do that. Not with the military or bikers. 

What 2016 showed us is that there are quite a few liberals with shit for brains (can I say that) that vote. Hillary did indeed win the numerical votes. So if trump or anyone else does what we actually want, then it may turn a good many of these asshats against trump instead of neutral or voting for him. Violence scares the little ones; even if it’s to put down a rebellion. Keep in mind History matters not a naught to the people.

Now the flip side is that these liberals are watching what is happening in the Seattle via the media and seeing the damage that the democrats have brought to the city and the state. They have also seen the damage BLM has wrought with the peaceful riots and like most of America they are appalled. Even one of the founds of BLM (forgot his name) had the temerity to say publicly that all these cities and states where we have problems are democratic run so why vote democratic. Haven’t heard from him lately.. could be with old Jimmy Hoffa by now. 

So do nothing. Keep them ring fenced and let the mayor and police chief implode. Ring fence them in razor wire and let them fend for themselves if necessary. They’ll come crawling out over time. And by the way.. no money to fix the wreck they caused.

When these cities like SF and others reduce, eliminate and defund the police, and the crime rate soars, some will hopefully change their tune. I do know life long Democrats who have been watching this and will vote for trump now. So it’s possible.


----------



## Piratesailor

And to add to that..the only way you’ll take America back is through the ballot box. Through that methods, as trump is doing now, we can change the judiciary to what it’s suppose to be. This crap going on will, if we do it right, turn all the independents and folks on the fence against the democrats. 

With that said, if it doesn’t.. the it’s over.


----------



## bigwheel

Pickman04 said:


> Like the title says... when will there be an American patriot stand and say enough of this mess!!! I for 1 am sick and tired of seeing our city's burnt to the ground and hard working men and women beaten by these mobs of ppl that obviously don't have any raisin for a home life as children and I am ready to put them back in there place... what do y'all say


Being a poor speculator on yet futgure events and firmly believing nothing happpens on Earth that God doesn't influence..we are standing by ready to react when the current dog and pony show impacts our lives. Cant think of much that has changed so far other than trying to dodge the Chicom-Soros pandemic and staying out of areas where black liberals are likely to be rampaging trying to get reparatons for slavery. Always follow the money..as we know.


----------



## inceptor

******* said:


> @Slippy, I know where you are coming from but keep in mind our country has been thru worse. Hell, we had a real, full blown civil war. During the Revolutionary war, about as many folks wanted to stay loyal to the Crown as wanted independence. We were attacked by the Japanese when we were woefully unprepared and many thought our west coast was soon to be invaded. There was no guarantee we would win that war but our American spirit held firm and not only did we win but we became all the more stronger because of it.
> 
> I think the real problem today is the never ending news and discussion of issues. Unless you turn off your electronics, you can't get away from it. With this new gotcha journalism, it is becoming impossible to find proper political candidates. You think we would have had Roosevelt or Kennedy if they had the journalists of today? Hell, they cheated on their wives and the news folk of their time ignored it... for the simple reason it had nothing to do with their ability to lead. How many great leaders out there shy away from politics because of skeletons in their closet... even if that dirty deed was done in their youth. Today, everyone has an agenda. Look how many folks get their news from Fox, or similar. They push a conservative agenda. Look at CNN or similar and they push a liberal agenda. What happen to unbiased journalism?
> 
> I have hope our country will find its way again. But I absolutely believe it wont be because of gangs of "patriots" breaking the law and dishing out their own version of justice. That is anarchy. I still believe in the Constitution.


I'm really curious of your definition of "patriots".

I agree with much of what you said but I still think we are heading for CW2.

Hillary did win the popular vote. But that popular vote was concentrated in a few areas. That's why the Electoral College was set up. For example, NYC has more residents than areas 10x their size. Liberals think the fly over states should have no say in what is going on. The high density cities are much smarter than those people.

I too believe in the Constitution. But politicians have been hacking away at it for decades.

What I do see in the not too distant future is a balkanization of this country. That's the best case scenario. At worst will be an invasion by the UN mostly being staffed by China and Russia in the middle of a revolution.

Don't get me wrong, I am not hoping for this. I'm getting to damn old to be fighting a war. I would rather spend my retirement in peace. But this is what I get from politicians and the press who want to fundamentally change this country. Wasn't that part of the former presidents campaign? They want it and they want it now.


----------



## charito

Denton said:


> I'm not going to go to Seattle to deal with something that should be handled by Seattle.


These people are ready to defend their town!


----------



## Prepared One

I would say we are already in a soft civil war and when it goes full on hot may be sooner then later. Now I am not 21 nor am I Rambo and my days of rumbling in the streets are long past me, but should the fight visit my doorstep I am prepared and I will team up with like minded for survival. I am not however, going to Seattle or some other shit whole liberally held city to start shit. I figure it will come to me soon enough.

This Republic has been under assault for decades through our schools and colleges. I don't see the tide turning for the better. The Socialist left sees opportunity and they will push hard for the win. Look for this crap and much more to continue through the election. Lock, load, and wait.


----------



## Redneck

Does anyone else get the feeling we are being trolled? This is the 2nd thread I can think of recently, where a similar conversation was started by a newbie... and they disappear. 

I'm staying away from these conversations from now on.


----------



## Robie

******* said:


> Does anyone else get the feeling we are being trolled? This is the 2nd thread I can think of recently, where a similar conversation was started by a newbie... and they disappear.
> 
> I'm staying away from these conversations from now on.


My thoughts exactly.
Someone or something is "taking the temperature".


----------



## SOCOM42

Worth repeating!!!!!!!



Smitty901 said:


> Not sure we can. We have had over 60 years of take over in the education system at all levels. The indoctrination is complete. Turning that around with out a massive destruction of this country is not going to happen.


----------



## jimcosta

*Second Amendment now ACTIVATED: Defend your history, your cities and your nation&#8230; Patriot groups plan July 4th "retake" of downtown Seattle.*
By: Mike Adams

"All law-abiding Americans who own firearms now have the constitutional right to deploy those firearms in defense of their cities, their lives and their nation."

The above is a great article. I hope that groups show up and clear the street in Seattle by use of force if necessary.
If a protester is injured I cannot imagine a jury anywhere not acquitting the patriot in light of the protestors declaring the real estate is removed from the United States.

I am reminded of a story I once read of a Quaker who heard an intruder in his house at night.
The Quaker hollered down, "Being a Quaker I cannot harm thee but you should know that I am about to fire my gun at the very spot thee is standing in!"


----------



## Redneck

jimcosta said:


> "All law-abiding Americans who own firearms now have the constitutional right to deploy those firearms in defense of their cities, their lives and their nation."


How did the Constitution get changed? Defending the statues in New Mexico didn't go so well. Maybe New Mexico didn't get this breaking news.


----------



## jimcosta

Sorry *******, I forgot to add the article location.

https://www.dcclothesline.com/2020/06/15/second-amendment-now-activated-defend-your-history-your-cities-and-your-nation-patriot-groups-plan-july-4th-retake-of-downtown-seattle/


----------



## Redneck

jimcosta said:


> Sorry *******, I forgot to add the article location.
> 
> https://www.dcclothesline.com/2020/06/15/second-amendment-now-activated-defend-your-history-your-cities-and-your-nation-patriot-groups-plan-july-4th-retake-of-downtown-seattle/


Well then. Y'all just go out and play cop and tell me how you like your jail cell.


----------



## inceptor

jimcosta said:


> *Second Amendment now ACTIVATED: Defend your history, your cities and your nation&#8230; Patriot groups plan July 4th "retake" of downtown Seattle.*
> By: Mike Adams
> 
> "All law-abiding Americans who own firearms now have the constitutional right to deploy those firearms in defense of their cities, their lives and their nation."
> 
> The above is a great article. I hope that groups show up and clear the street in Seattle by use of force if necessary.
> If a protester is injured I cannot imagine a jury anywhere not acquitting the patriot in light of the protestors declaring the real estate is removed from the United States.
> 
> I am reminded of a story I once read of a Quaker who heard an intruder in his house at night.
> The Quaker hollered down, "Being a Quaker I cannot harm thee but you should know that I am about to fire my gun at the very spot thee is standing in!"


that's all fine and good but someone forgot something. The Governor, the city mayor and the chief of police are all good with this. They have called it a block party. It is even being talked about expanding the 6 blocks to all of downtown. They support the take-over, I mean the protest and party.

The citizens of Seattle seem to be okay with it. It is their city after all. Who are we to stop it?


----------



## jimcosta

*Inceptor: * I hear what you are saying. But I have other thoughts going through my head that take me elsewhere.

There are two axioms of law that come to mind. One is the dirty hands doctrine. It says you cannot use the law to protect you when you have already violated the law.
The other states that "He who causes the confusion shall have the confusion used against them."

Now consider this: There has been an ongoing riot for several weeks there. That is unlawful. They have openly declared the territory as their own (sovereign) and chased away the police.
They have been televised as passing out AR-15s so it is known that some are armed.

To the general population the Governor and Mayor have abdicated their rule of law. So if there is confusion those two leaders have created that confusion. It appears the the Federal Government cannot legally act.

What I see is an open succession from the Union of that real estate, against the will of the citizens. The citizens can act in this case.

None of the civil authorities or demonstrators can come back later and say "Just Kidding."


----------



## inceptor

jimcosta said:


> *Inceptor: * I hear what you are saying. But I have other thoughts going through my head that take me elsewhere.
> 
> There are two axioms of law that come to mind. One is the dirty hands doctrine. It says you cannot use the law to protect you when you have already violated the law.
> The other states that "He who causes the confusion shall have the confusion used against them."
> 
> Now consider this: There has been an ongoing riot for several weeks there. That is unlawful. They have openly declared the territory as their own (sovereign) and chased away the police.
> They have been televised as passing out AR-15s so it is known that some are armed.
> 
> To the general population the Governor and Mayor have abdicated their rule of law. So if there is confusion those two leaders have created that confusion. It appears the the Federal Government cannot legally act.
> 
> What I see is an open succession from the Union of that real estate, against the will of the citizens. The citizens can act in this case.
> 
> None of the civil authorities or demonstrators can come back later and say "Just Kidding."


Two points here.

1. The PTB have been circumventing the Constitution and law for decades. I have stated some of the Constitution violations here so many times that I grow weary. Since when has the left ever followed the rule of law? They have just gotten more blatant about it because she lost and they didn't see it coming. So much for believing poll numbers, huh?

Abdicating the rule of law seems to be the norm now. The riots have been happening in cities where the police were told to stand down. Now they are killing cops, refusing service and poisoning them. Seen much arrests and/or prosecutions here? Yeah, me neither. In fact, the powers that be are pandering to them. For heavens sake I never thought I would see Fort Worth pandering. Dallas, yes but not FW. But it's still happening.

FYI the left controls the high density areas of the country. They have done as they pleased most of the time. What's going to stop them now? Most other places are center or just right of center.

2. By sending in people from other areas to "clean up a mess" that local officials don't acknowledge, laws will be broken and the "clean up crew" will spend time behind bars.

I think we are seeing the beginning of the balkanization of the country. JMHO though. Make of it what you will.


----------



## Redneck

jimcosta said:


> What I see is an open succession from the Union of that real estate, against the will of the citizens. The citizens can act in this case.


That is your opinion. Curious where you got your law degree and your specialty in Constitutional law?

IMO, what you are saying is dangerous. If someone listens to you, they can possibly spend the rest of their life in prison. As I said before, look at what just happened in New Mexico. If you really believe what you are saying, then why don't you go out with your gun and take back that city? Then report back to us on how it went. Lead from the front... not from your computer.


----------



## jimcosta

********: * I would go if I didn't live in Florida.

As a CPA I am also a Paralegal and a Computer Systems Analyst - an habitual night student most of my adult life.

No need to argue my personal belief here. Just answering your question.


----------



## Redneck

jimcosta said:


> ********: * I would go if I didn't live in Florida.
> 
> As a CPA I am also a Paralegal and a Computer Systems Analyst - an habitual night student most of my adult life.
> 
> No need to argue my personal belief here. Just answering your question.


My degree is in Biology, the Air Force trained me to launch nuclear weapons and I run a print company. The way I see it, neither one of us should be passing out legal advise & trying to tell folks to do something that just might put them in prison.


----------



## Denton

The Army taught me to be an MP, a dog handler and at one time, disarm nukes. 
As far as the Constitution goes, I spent what amounts to decades studying it and how it came to be. 
I’m not going to give legal advice and I haven’t seen anyone else do it. 
I’ll say this, though. There is lawlessness in Seattle and innocent people are trapped in the Capitol Hill Anarchy Zone. Seattle is in Washington state, far removed from Alabama. How the people there handle anarchy and a complicit government is up to them and not me.


----------



## Smitty901

jimcosta said:


> *Second Amendment now ACTIVATED: Defend your history, your cities and your nation&#8230; Patriot groups plan July 4th "retake" of downtown Seattle.*
> By: Mike Adams
> 
> "All law-abiding Americans who own firearms now have the constitutional right to deploy those firearms in defense of their cities, their lives and their nation."
> 
> The above is a great article. I hope that groups show up and clear the street in Seattle by use of force if necessary.
> If a protester is injured I cannot imagine a jury anywhere not acquitting the patriot in light of the protestors declaring the real estate is removed from the United States.
> 
> I am reminded of a story I once read of a Quaker who heard an intruder in his house at night.
> The Quaker hollered down, "Being a Quaker I cannot harm thee but you should know that I am about to fire my gun at the very spot thee is standing in!"


 Any citizen that uses a weapon of any kind against a looter /rioter and protester for any reason will be arrested charged and convicted . Your jury will be picked for you.


----------



## Preppermed

I’m seeing a lot of people posting on here that want to take up arms and protect our streets from the,”Libtards,” trying to take the US in the wrong direction. I am a Libtard and all I want is for the US to be at peace, with liberty and justice for all. That includes people of color, poor people, gay and lesbian people, and all the other peaceful people who just want fairness and equality. If necessary I will take up arms to protect me and mine, but I don’t look forward to it. It will be the end of the USA if that happens. And a lot of us Libtards believe that will be a sad day.


----------



## rice paddy daddy

Any violence or criminal activity that happens outside the perimeter of our farm concerns me not.

Any good people "held hostage" in Seattle I have sympathy for, but they need to take care of their own problem.


----------



## Annie

I wouldn't so much as pull my firearm out unless I was fully prepared for one years worth of misery and litigation and possible imprisonment. I'd have to be seriously threatened before I would.


----------



## keith9365

The people in these blue states and cities voted for the leadership they have. I DO NOT want to see active duty soldiers or marines enforcing order in these cities. The states have national guard units the governors can and should call up. Imagine what would happen if Trump over rode the governor and sent the 82nd airborne to Atlanta to put down a riot. The first time a person took a rifle butt to the teeth it would be "Trump the dictator uses army to crush peaceful protest" all over CNN MSNBC BBC and everyone else. This is their problem to fix.


----------



## Annie

keith9365 said:


> The people in these blue states and cities voted for the leadership they have. I DO NOT want to see active duty soldiers or marines enforcing order in these cities. The states have national guard units the governors can and should call up. Imagine what would happen if Trump over rode the governor and sent the 82nd airborne to Atlanta to put down a riot. The first time a person took a rifle butt to the teeth it would be "Trump the dictator uses army to crush peaceful protest" all over CNN MSNBC BBC and everyone else. This is their problem to fix.


It's already happened. They've already blamed him for 'crushing peaceful protests.' It doesn't matter what the Trumpster does, because Trump can't win for losing with CNN, MSNBC, BBc...

As archbp Vigano said recently, the problems we're facing today has its roots in what went wrong during the 1960's. Godlessness. We can't win this battle without the Lord. Guns aren't enough here.


----------



## bsbeprepared

I live in rual ky. Locals and the 


law have been showing up, in Brandenburg ky, last week, Nancy ky, and Perryville ky. People have been showing up by 100's and many on call. Lexington and Louisville have had and are currently having problems.. so for us in rual ky, it will not happen! Antifa are shocked that this many people are showing up! Stand up for your country and if you don't, dont complain when it comes to your area. I have had people in my family in this country since early 1700's and family came to ky with Boone, my family has faught in every war, since this country was founded. My son currently has 19 years in AF. There is no way I am going to sit and say, well it dosen't affect me. If we would have done that the last 240 yrs, things would be different! Be a patriot!


----------



## SOCOM42

Annie said:


> It's already happened. They've already blamed him for 'crushing peaceful protests.' It doesn't matter what the Trumpster does, because Trump can't win for losing with CNN, MSNBC, BBc...
> 
> As archbp Vigano said recently, the problems we're facing today has its roots in what went wrong during the 1960's. Godlessness. We can't win this battle without the Lord. Guns aren't enough here.


There is a WW2 song, "Praise the Lord and pass the ammunition", it fits!

You will need HE in the form of HEAT, BLOCK and Stokes 60 & 81.

A good Carl Gustaf RR will always come in handy!


----------



## Real Old Man

SOCOM42 said:


> There is a WW2 song, "Praise the Lord and pass the ammunition", it fits!
> 
> You will need HE in the form of HEAT, BLOCK and Stokes 60 & 81.
> 
> A good Carl Gustaf RR will always come in handy!


Beehive's would be more appropriate for clearing the streets of the riff raff


----------



## SOCOM42

Real Old Man said:


> Beehive's would be more appropriate for clearing the streets of the riff raff


But you would need a M-101 or M-102 for it.

The CG is a squad level weapon and there is canister rounds for it, just a smaller footprint than the 105 round.


----------



## Piratesailor

Na... just send in the murder hornets...


----------



## Annie

When? I don't think it's gonna be too much longer.






Brute accused of shoving elderly NYC woman has been arrested over 100 times






Macy's: Viral beating of employee 'unprovoked' despite racism claim


----------



## Maine-Marine

Food for thought


----------



## Annie

So I really think it's important to be prepared to defend ourselves and our loved ones, but this is really more of a spiritual battle. What's going on in our country right now is like Ephesians 6 in action....Where St. Paul talks about spiritual warfare.


----------



## jimcosta

For what it is worth there are several financial and alternative news geopolitical experts that are warning that we are headed into a 
"trench warfare style civil war" in America, and that we will be fighting our neighbors.

They also suggest that the sheriff and county leaders must be either supported or removed as they are the highest leaders throughout the U.S.

Thus a war might be eventually waged in most of the 3,300 U. S. counties for the future of the country.

They suggest that this was planned by the powers that be to exhaust the citizens in the end.


----------



## Annie

jimcosta said:


> For what it is worth there are several financial and alternative news geopolitical experts that are warning that we are headed into a
> "trench warfare style civil war" in America, and that we will be fighting our neighbors.
> 
> They also suggest that the sheriff and county leaders must be either supported or removed as they are the highest leaders throughout the U.S.
> 
> Thus a war might be eventually waged in most of the 3,300 U. S. counties for the future of the country.
> 
> They suggest that this was planned by the powers that be to exhaust the citizens in the end.


I have to say in all honesty (and I'm not proud) I've never paid too much attention when voting for the locally elected officials. I've just voted along party lines in regards to that. Now I see that it's never been more important who is elected and holds these offices.


----------



## inceptor

jimcosta said:


> For what it is worth there are several financial and alternative news geopolitical experts that are warning that we are headed into a
> "trench warfare style civil war" in America, and that we will be fighting our neighbors.
> 
> They also suggest that the sheriff and county leaders must be either supported or removed as they are the highest leaders throughout the U.S.
> 
> Thus a war might be eventually waged in most of the 3,300 U. S. counties for the future of the country.
> 
> They suggest that this was planned by the powers that be to exhaust the citizens in the end.


Links?


----------



## jimcosta

*Inceptor: * Below is the latest by Catherine Austin Fitts. She is the former government official who said that 21 Trillian dollars was missing from the Federal budget and was later proved correct.

The Choice is Freedom or Slavery - Catherine Austin Fitts
Recap & 54 Minute Video.

The entire video is a must watch but if in a hurry begin at:
the first 5 minutes as an introduction.
then the 45 Minute Mark to the end on the Civil War.

Another person saying this is Lt. Col. Roy Potter but a few weeks I posted a podcast about his "eminent" warning three days before Antifa took over Seattle. I posted that on this site and just about got lynched for it. I cannot point to any one podcast where he details this. He is long winded and after a while I cannot pinpoint where he says what.


----------



## Piratesailor

jimcosta said:


> For what it is worth there are several financial and alternative news geopolitical experts that are warning that we are headed into a
> "trench warfare style civil war" in America, and that we will be fighting our neighbors.
> 
> They also suggest that the sheriff and county leaders must be either supported or removed as they are the highest leaders throughout the U.S.
> 
> Thus a war might be eventually waged in most of the 3,300 U. S. counties for the future of the country.
> 
> They suggest that this was planned by the powers that be to exhaust the citizens in the end.


Yeah..I could probably see that happening.

For me, the good thing is that it will never be "neighbor agains neighbor" where I live. I'm semi-rural.. definitely not suburban by a long shot but not in the wide open country of Texas. I know all my neighbors and we are all like minded. Some are young. Some are old and some are in-between but everyone is like minded. I'm pretty comfortable with the city and county as well but to the north is Harris county and Houston.

Btw, a few links for your reports would be greatly appreciate.


----------



## jimcosta

*Inceptor:* Another person that is saying this is Lt. Col. Roy Potter. He is retired but his specialty is insurgencies.

I posted a podcast by him a few weeks ago and just about got "runnoft" for it.
He was warning about "eminent danger" three days before the siege of Seattle.

He is very long winded but knows his stuff. He has been warning of the takeover of lots of cities as a 
staging area for an insurgency takeover of the country. Because of his long windedness I cannot point you to a specific podcast as he does a lot.

Hope this helps.

P.S. Sorry about the lack of links. I am in a storm presently and time online is short.


----------



## bsbeprepared

I have a up date since my last post on page 6
My patriot group and others spent 2 days at perryville battleground park in ky. We had the blessing of local sherriff dept. The ky state police, the local police dept. And even the mayor came out, and thanked us! I wasn't able to be there , because I work a swing shift, 

There were lots of locals come, and tell our group they are fed up and wanted to join our group. The park manager left bathrooms, and facilities open for us.
Antifia sent a few people there to scout, they are shocked that we ******** care, most of our people retired vets and retired police officers. My group left at 6.30 am after spending the night.
We have a great relationship with law enforcement in the area, and will call us back if needed. They didnt need to keep their guys tied up there. We are only backup for law enforcement in the area. I am grateful to live in rual ky, land of the free! This country needs to get a set of balls!


----------



## Black 5

The real Americans are too afraid of the left leaning judicial system to take the necessary action.
Groups may surround a statue, armed to the teeth. But if someone puts a chain on that statue, and goes to hook up to a truck, when one of you shoot that vandal guess who becomes the criminal?
They can burn your business to the ground, but put a bullet into an arsonist, excuse me, protester, and you lose your freedom, your finances, and maybe family.

When will the real Americans stand up? Not until we lose the Rule of Law.
Why are we different from the anarchists? Because we respect law.


----------



## Tanya49!

Elections have consequences. The citizens of those urban areas should take care of their own business.I’ll take care of my own perimeter.


----------



## bsbeprepared

I very glad I dont live in some of our forum states. In rual ky, I doubt if you will find a grand jury, that would indict you. When terrorist which they are came to your town, or county and loot , burn up the place. Most likely you will be shot. The past post are right, be careful who you vote in to office, even on local level.
It could come and bite you in the tail! STAND UP FOR OUR COUNTRY NOW! BEFORE YOU HAVE NO CHOICE YOU WILL THEN EITHER BOW OR FIGHT! IF OUR PAST FORE FATHER FELT LIKE SOME ON THIS GROUP! WE WOULD EITHER BE SIPPING TEA! SPEAKING GERMAN, OR JAPANESE... VOTE THEM COMMUNIST YOU HAVE RUNNING YOUR STATES, CITIES, TOWNS OUT! THE TIME IS NOW, IF YOU CAN'T MOVE! THIS COUNTRY BETTER HAVE MAKE A CHOICE BEFORE YOU DONT HAVE ONE! GLAD I LIVE IN A GOOD STATE! Our governor sucks only won by 4500 votes, our 2 communist cites Lexington and Louisville voted him in. I would say his days are numbered.


----------



## rice paddy daddy

Annie said:


> I have to say in all honesty (and I'm not proud) I've never paid too much attention when voting for the locally elected officials. I've just voted along party lines in regards to that. Now I see that it's never been more important who is elected and holds these offices.


Some people vote for candidates based on "issues".

I vote based on ideals and values. The Democrats have morally bankrupt ideals and values. Every last one of them, for the last 50 years. Or more.

I wish a Libertarian stood a snowballs chance in Hades to win an election, but none do.
So I'll vote (R) just like I have every election since 1972.


----------



## SOCOM42

It all went downhill with JFK's passing.

Yes, a democrat but an American first.

RPD it has taken 60+ years to get here and things are going down the slide even faster.


----------



## keith9365

The fox's are coming out of the bushes. They see a golden opportunity to rush the chicken coop while the door is open. No need to slink around now.


----------



## tirnan

******* said:


> That is your opinion. Curious where you got your law degree and your specialty in Constitutional law?
> 
> IMO, what you are saying is dangerous. If someone listens to you, they can possibly spend the rest of their life in prison. As I said before, look at what just happened in New Mexico. If you really believe what you are saying, then why don't you go out with your gun and take back that city? Then report back to us on how it went. Lead from the front... not from your computer.


Not arguing either side here, but I wanted to point out that the New Mexico thing is not what was first reported in the media. Here we have the right to open carry and fairly easy to obtain concealed carry, although not for much longer if our Mayor or Governor can make changes. The shooter was not some random armed nutjob or white supremacist, but a prior city councilor candidate and Hispanic. As videos emerged, he only drew and fired after being attacked by the mob while retreating AND only at the rioter who was presenting deadly force AFTER he was hit in the head by a skateboard. The DA was mightily pissed off when he had to drop all of the serious charges and wrote a pissed off letter to APD as the on scene officer statements did not support the charges he wanted to bring.

I do support his right to be present as a concerned citizen. I think it was a bit stupid to place himself in a situation where overgrown infants would likely attack him, but he has the right to assembly as do they. In support of the protestors, they claim that they attacked Baca because he had somehow attacked one of the female protestors. To the best of my knowledge no proof of that exists (supposedly right before the video started), but keep it in mind that there could be more to come in the New Mexico shooting story.

As far as the topic at hand, I was always taught in defense of life (yours and others) and fear of your life as requirements to use deadly force. If someone steals your car, you may want to shoot them, but you shouldn't that person. If someone tries to kill the neighbors kids, you should shoot that person. Just remember no matter how justified, the system is gamed now. You will go bankrupt fighting off civil suits about how the perp was innocent his entire life (despite a long and violent history) and didn't deserve to die just for breaking into your house armed and making threats.

The real issue (as I see it) is that we are not only polarizing, but have started dehumanizing our opponents. All conservatives are now somehow racists, racists are bad so we should kill racists. All Liberals are somehow antifa, antifa are openly a terrorist organization that refuses the label, terrorists are bad, we should kill all terrorists. When we dehumanize other people it makes it a lot easier to perpetrate violence and death upon them. I am not coming from some moral high ground here, I despise the left and what it is doing to this nation, but we should all be aware that not long after the dehumanization phase comes very bad stuff.


----------



## SGG

Black 5 said:


> The real Americans are too afraid of the left leaning judicial system to take the necessary action.
> Groups may surround a statue, armed to the teeth. But if someone puts a chain on that statue, and goes to hook up to a truck, when one of you shoot that vandal guess who becomes the criminal?
> They can burn your business to the ground, but put a bullet into an arsonist, excuse me, protester, and you lose your freedom, your finances, and maybe family.
> 
> When will the real Americans stand up? Not until we lose the Rule of Law.
> Why are we different from the anarchists? Because we respect law.


Exactly right!


----------



## jimcosta

This is an Absolute Must Hear 10 Minute Video by Bill Still:

*New Trump Ad Slams the NWO, Clinton, Soros!!!,*


----------



## Vera Hara

What is a_ true_ American?


----------



## Slippy

bsbeprepared said:


> I have a up date since my last post on page 6
> My patriot group and others spent 2 days at perryville battleground park in ky. We had the blessing of local sherriff dept. The ky state police, the local police dept. And even the mayor came out, and thanked us! I wasn't able to be there , because I work a swing shift,
> 
> There were lots of locals come, and tell our group they are fed up and wanted to join our group. The park manager left bathrooms, and facilities open for us.
> Antifia sent a few people there to scout, they are shocked that we ******** care, most of our people retired vets and retired police officers. My group left at 6.30 am after spending the night.
> We have a great relationship with law enforcement in the area, and will call us back if needed. They didnt need to keep their guys tied up there. We are only backup for law enforcement in the area. I am grateful to live in rual ky, land of the free! This country needs to get a set of balls!


Curious as to why you needed the "blessing" of the local sheriff to visit a tax payer funded park?


----------



## Slippy

Preppermed said:


> I'm seeing a lot of people posting on here that want to take up arms and protect our streets from the,"Libtards," trying to take the US in the wrong direction. I am a Libtard and all I want is for the US to be at peace, with liberty and justice for all. That includes people of color, poor people, gay and lesbian people, and all the other peaceful people who just want fairness and equality. If necessary I will take up arms to protect me and mine, but I don't look forward to it. It will be the end of the USA if that happens. And a lot of us Libtards believe that will be a sad day.


It made me chuckle to hear someone identify themselves as a "libtard". I believe "libtard" is short for "Liberal Retard" Anyway, that made me chuckle.:vs_blush:


----------



## patrioteer

Vera Hara said:


> What is a_ true_ American?


That's easy.

A true American is someone born on this soil to American parents or immigrates here legally. Someone who realizes that we are all born with equal opportunity to achieve our goals and dreams, but those desires might not end with equal results. Someone who only sees the colors red, white, and blue. Someone who understand why our founding father's formed this nation and comprehends that the Constitution is a timeless document that must be defended at all costs. A true American is someone who is personally and individually responsible for his or her own actions. A person who understands what civil liberties are, that government serves at our pleasure and not the other way around, and that we don't elect leaders we elect public servants. A true American is willing to bleed to defend this nation and all it stands for. A true American is someone who understands we are not always going to agree, but we can still find common ground. A true American stands up for what they believe, but they do not riot, loot, or indiscriminately kill. A true American knows and understands the pledge of allegiance, the national anthem, and why they are so important. And a true American is not led to the water and forced to drink by globalist, communists, and others who wish to destroy this nation.


----------



## jimcosta

*Regarding the Bill Still Trump Ad I posted a few days ago here.*

Bill Still announced this morning that the ad was actually done for the 2016 election. He apologized to his viewers for the mistake.


----------



## bigwheel

Hasnt impacted my life enough to make me pop caps yet..but it could be coming.


----------



## Demitri.14

patrioteer said:


> That's easy.
> 
> A true American is someone born on this soil to American parents or immigrates here legally. Someone who realizes that we are all born with equal opportunity to achieve our goals and dreams, but those desires might not end with equal results. Someone who only sees the colors red, white, and blue. Someone who understand why our founding father's formed this nation and comprehends that the Constitution is a timeless document that must be defended at all costs. A true American is someone who is personally and individually responsible for his or her own actions. A person who understands what civil liberties are, that government serves at our pleasure and not the other way around, and that we don't elect leaders we elect public servants. A true American is willing to bleed to defend this nation and all it stands for. A true American is someone who understands we are not always going to agree, but we can still find common ground. A true American stands up for what they believe, but they do not riot, loot, or indiscriminately kill. A true American knows and understands the pledge of allegiance, the national anthem, and why they are so important. And a true American is not led to the water and forced to drink by globalist, communists, and others who wish to destroy this nation.


I could not have said it any better - !!!!!!!!!

If you wrote that yourself - YOU ARE DA-MAN !!


----------



## Ragnarök

******* said:


> Just because you think they are terrorists, doesn't make them one. Sure, maybe 1% just might have some terrorist leaning, but it is a stretch to say everyone breaking the law by looting and burning are terrorists. Most are just opportunistic, lawless, Godless good for nothings. Not all criminals are terrorists. We live in a great nation, founded under the rule of law... our Constitution. Any action you would take when not protecting you & yours, would make you a criminal, just as much as them.


The English thought the colonists were terrorists.

But braveheart taught me that the English are too many.

Today I had my route blocked by Blm protesters. You know what I did? I waited and didn't make the situation worse.


----------



## rice paddy daddy

No BLM out here.
However, down in Jacksonville, there was a gang hit, a drive-by on some people waiting in line to fill out job apps at Amazon.

Black Lives Don't Matter when it is blacks killing blacks.


----------



## Ragnarök

rice paddy daddy said:


> No BLM out here.
> However, down in Jacksonville, there was a gang hit, a drive-by on some people waiting in line to fill out job apps at Amazon.
> 
> Black Lives Don't Matter when it is blacks killing blacks.


That is the worst part of it for their movement. The hypocrisy is visible to the general public. I hope that I will not have to defend myself in the future...I am very patient.


----------



## Smitty901

Ragnarök said:


> That is the worst part of it for their movement. The hypocrisy is visible to the general public. I hope that I will not have to defend myself in the future...I am very patient.


 Every thing about BLM is a hypocrisy.


----------



## Vera Hara

patrioteer said:


> A true American is someone born on this soil to American parents or immigrates here legally.


Yeah, that definition works.



> Someone who realizes that we are all born with equal opportunity to achieve our goals and dreams, but those desires might not end with equal results.


Yet, not everyone has equal opportunity. Good words written by our Founding Fathers, but the fruition of equality hasn't completely developed yet.



> Someone who only sees the colors red, white, and blue.


That would be one heck of an acid trip.



> Someone who understand why our founding father's formed this nation and comprehends that the Constitution is a timeless document that must be defended at all costs.


I'm going to wager there are a lot of people who think they know history quite well and understand the Constitution, but don't. I would venture to guess I could ask anyone on the street what the Bill of Rights are (a quick summary) and nine of every ten would fail to meet that. As for the rest of the amendments to the Constitution? I'd say one in every 100 people may get that right.



> A true American is someone who is personally and individually responsible for his or her own actions.


Yes, everyone should have enough personal integrity to be responsible for their actions.



> A person who understands what civil liberties are, that government serves at our pleasure and not the other way around, and that we don't elect leaders we elect public servants.


And the elected officials we have currently, partisanship aside, are doing a horrible job of serving the Public.



> A true American is willing to bleed to defend this nation and all it stands for.


Not everyone is capable of serving in such a capacity, but for those that can it is extraordinarily admirable.



> A true American is someone who understands we are not always going to agree, but we can still find common ground.


I think most people could come to an agreement on both things, but the far extremes of either Party (which are the ones in control) have absolutely no interest in that. All they care about is power.



> A true American stands up for what they believe, but they do not riot, loot, or indiscriminately kill.


All of those things are crimes and unacceptable for sure.



> A true American knows and understands the pledge of allegiance, the national anthem, and why they are so important.


Well, this is stuff people usually know by the end of grade school. As they should, right?



> And a true American is not led to the water and forced to drink by globalist, communists, and others who wish to destroy this nation.


There are lots of bad guys out there.


----------



## Black 5

"Yet, not everyone has equal opportunity. Good words written by our Founding Fathers, but the fruition of equality hasn't completely developed yet."

It's true.. I wanted to grow up and be a jockey. But at 6'4, I was not afforded the opportunity. So I should burn down the local race track stables.

Then I decided to be a pilot. But since I wear glasses, I was not afforded the opportunity. So I sat on the runway with other oppressed and bespectacled social victims.

And I won't even go into why I was denied my career in pornography.

The fact is, just because I didn't have those opportunities does not mean I was denied opportunity.

Too many people in our society whine about life not being fair. Suck it up, shut up, and exploit the opportunity that is there.

In the pursuit of happiness, no one said happiness wasn't going to run uphill.


----------



## Vera Hara

Black 5 said:


> Too many people in our society whine about life not being fair.


Life isn't fair. That doesn't mean that striving for equality isn't a worthwhile cause. If you honestly believe people in the United States don't get denied opportunity for various reasons, I've got some ocean-side property in Wyoming I would like to sell you.


----------



## Black 5

Vera Hara said:


> Life isn't fair. That doesn't mean that striving for equality isn't a worthwhile cause. If you honestly believe people in the United States don't get denied opportunity for various reasons, I've got some ocean-side property in Wyoming I would like to sell you.


Why would I buy property from someone who doesn't comprehend what I have written?
Didn't I just provide examples of how I had been denied opportunity?

Oh...wait... I see. You bought in to the perpetual victim ruse. It's no wonder you bought ocean front property in a non-coastal state and are trying to resell it.
Well, learning from your mistakes is another opportunity you've been afforded. Good luck marketing your land.


----------



## inceptor

Black 5 said:


> Why would I buy property from someone who doesn't comprehend what I have written?
> Didn't I just provide examples of how I had been denied opportunity?
> 
> Oh...wait... I see. You bought in to the perpetual victim ruse. It's no wonder you bought ocean front property in a non-coastal state and are trying to resell it.
> Well, learning from your mistakes is another opportunity you've been afforded. Good luck marketing your land.


But you miss the point. The point being that if someone wants to be a heart surgeon, they should be allowed to operate. Making passing grades and forcing residency on people is demeaning and pointless. It's designed so only some can make it and that's not fair.


----------



## Vera Hara

Black 5 said:


> Didn't I just provide examples of how I had been denied opportunity?


They were stupid examples.

(A) You can wear glasses and become a pilot.

(B) Being too tall or heavy to be a successful jockey isn't being denied equal opportunity through prejudice.

(C) Plenty of people have careers in the adult film industry and aren't packing a foot long.

I understood what you wrote. I'm just smart enough to realize it was a piss poor rebuttal to what I had stated.

And don't worry about the property, you couldn't afford it anyways.


----------



## Black 5

Vera Hara said:


> They were stupid examples.
> 
> (A) You can wear glasses and become a pilot.
> 
> (B) Being too tall or heavy to be a successful jockey isn't being denied equal opportunity through prejudice.
> 
> (C) Plenty of people have careers in the adult film industry and aren't packing a foot long.
> 
> I understood what you wrote. I'm just smart enough to realize it was a piss poor rebuttal to what I had stated.
> 
> And don't worry about the property, you couldn't afford it anyways.


Oh gracious. How will I ever withstand the onslaught of your witty insults.
My opinion is different, so you are taking the opportunity to attempt to belittle me publicly. However shall I cope with this?

Sigh. Let me get my gasoline, diesel, wine bottles and old dishcloths.


----------



## Vera Hara

Black 5 said:


> My opinion is different.


It's not a matter of opinion. It's a matter of fact. None of the examples you outlined have anything to do with being denied opportunity due to prejudice. Really quite simple.


----------



## inceptor

Vera Hara said:


> It's not a matter of opinion. It's a matter of fact. None of the examples you outlined have anything to do with being denied opportunity due to prejudice. Really quite simple.


Soon it won't matter. Everything will be fair. A Global Reset is being discussed as we ponder smaller issues like defunding the police and who wears a mask.

Are we about to get a global Green New Deal? I'm sure the UN will be fair to all parties involved.



> The economic, social and political chaos caused by the COVID-19 outbreak and Black Lives Matter protests have for months captured the attention of virtually every American - and for good reason. These are incredibly important issues worthy of significant and thoughtful debate.
> 
> *But while most Americans have been preoccupied with protests and pandemics, a potentially bigger story has managed to slip beneath the radar: a growing movement among the world's most powerful leaders to call for a "reset" of the entire global economy.*





> The purpose of the Great Reset isn't merely to enact policies that would lead to additional wealth redistribution, but rather to completely overhaul the world's existing structures and institutions. Among other things, Schwab has said of the Great Reset, "the world must act jointly and swiftly to revamp all aspects of our societies and economies, from education to social contracts and working conditions."


https://www.foxbusiness.com/markets/al-gore-un-secretary-general-great-reset-global-capitalism


----------



## Slippy

Vera Hara said:


> It's not a matter of opinion. It's a matter of fact. None of the examples you outlined have anything to do with being denied opportunity due to prejudice. Really quite simple.


IQ below 80?

I think so! :vs_lol:

(The amount of irrational PMS'ing in this one is strong ObiWan)


----------



## Vera Hara

inceptor said:


> Soon it won't matter. Everything will be fair. A Global Reset is being discussed as we ponder smaller issues like defunding the police and who wears a mask. Are we about to get a global Green New Deal? I'm sure the UN will be fair to all parties involved.


I think it is quite obvious that the way things are going right now (at least from an economic perspective in the United States) isn't sustainable. Significant changes are eventually going to have to be made. What will those changes be? Who knows.


----------



## rice paddy daddy

Vera Hara said:


> I think it is quite obvious that the way things are going right now (at least from an economic perspective in the United States) isn't sustainable. Significant changes are eventually going to have to be made. What will those changes be? Who knows.


Are you well armed and trained?
There are millions of us out here that will resist the changes that Biden and the rest of the rabid left want to make to our American way of life. 
I firmly believe a violent civil war is in store.
In fact, it has already started, but at the moment only one side is involved.

At the moment.


----------



## Vera Hara

rice paddy daddy said:


> Are you well armed and trained?


Absolutely, as I happen to take the 2nd Amendment quite seriously. Growing up in a rural setting afforded me the opportunity to learn how to use a wide variety of weapons for sport and leisure. The hunting is lovely around here. The right to bear arms is important. Gun safety, training, and other encompassing aspects are equally as essential. Like they said in Boy Scouts, _"Be prepared."_


----------



## Black 5

Vera Hara said:


> It's not a matter of opinion. It's a matter of fact. None of the examples you outlined have anything to do with being denied opportunity due to prejudice. Really quite simple.


The statement was about equality in opportunity. Quit changing the rules. And quit trying to be insulting and condescending. That's not the way to win friends.


----------



## Vera Hara

Black 5 said:


> The statement was about equality in opportunity. Quit changing the rules. And quit trying to be insulting and condescending. That's not the way to win friends.


Except, the opportunity _exists_ for you to choose either of those three examples as career paths. You just wouldn't have been a top-flight candidate for either given the limitations you mentioned. That doesn't mean you didn't have the opportunity to pursue those paths based on the statements you provided. What I was referencing earlier on was equality being absent due to prejudice. As I have already said, prejudice wasn't a factor in either of the examples you mentioned.


----------



## Black 5

So, if I go apply to be a jockey, and they say I can't based on my size, that's not prejudiced?

You know, this obsession you have with insisting I'm wrong is getting a little old, don't you think?
Or are you just trying to go for low hanging fruit because you know this whole "oppression and the man is keeping me down" lie is pretty worn?


----------



## Vera Hara

Black 5 said:


> So, if I go apply to be a jockey, and they say I can't based on my size, that's not prejudiced?


No, it is not prejudice. Prejudice is unjustified. Considering most race horses carry up to about 115-125 pounds, the belief that you wouldn't make a good jockey is justifiable because it defies the laws of physics. Just like there are good reasons there are vision requirements for pilots. That isn't prejudice. That's protecting individuals and the public. Do you want blind people or individuals with horrendous eyesight flying commercial planes? No.



> You know, this obsession you have with insisting I'm wrong is getting a little old, don't you think?


It isn't an obsession. You keep saying things that simply aren't true. Repeating the examples you want over and over doesn't change the facts of the situation.



> Or are you just trying to go for low hanging fruit because you know this whole "oppression and the man is keeping me down" lie is pretty worn?


There are tons of examples where people were denied opportunity with prejudice which would signal a lack of equality that I was referencing. As stated prior, your examples don't have any form of prejudice at all.


----------



## inceptor

Vera Hara said:


> I think it is quite obvious that the way things are going right now (at least from an economic perspective in the United States) isn't sustainable. Significant changes are eventually going to have to be made. What will those changes be? Who knows.


Actually I think this was the goal from the start.

WHO said initially Don't Worry, Be Happy. No big deal right? Then boom. Economy's are collapsing. People dying by the thousands. Trump gets a bashing for shutting down incoming traffic from many countries. Then we get pushed into the shutdown. Millions suddenly out of work with no way to pay bills or feed their families. A fair amount of businesses closed their doors for good. The stimulus money didn't make it to a lot of people and it sure didn't make up for 2 months of lost income. Yeah some got unemployment benefits but not nearly everyone. These same people complained about feeding families and paying bills. They were told to shut up and stay home. Dying from starvation is better than dying of the virus. We were warned that suicides and drug overdoses would kill many more than the virus but the media is silent in that area.

Oh yeah, and there is talk of another major shutdown this fall. Go figure.

Not long afterwards the George Floyd thing became a 3 continent event. 3 continents, really??? BLM went from a minor player to global overnight. They have enough money that they are donating millions to dems. This was probably just good management on their part, right?

I do know palates of bricks, more guns than Antifa had ever even thought about and molotov cocktails appear everywhere suddenly. They must have just appeared out of nowhere from organizations that had little to no funding. Must be a coincidence, right?

Then, while we were looking the other way, TPTB are holding meetings deciding our fate. They have decided that the UN can run the affairs of businesses and people better than anyone else. Governing officials are masters of prudence and efficiency, aren't they?


----------



## Vera Hara

The path this country was on was unsustainable before the COVID-19 pandemic. Everything is now subsequently worse. It is quite the reckoning. A lot of things are going to have to change. The overall response in the United States to the pandemic has been pretty poor. You illustrate that quite clearly with some of the areas you have already outlined.


----------



## inceptor

Vera Hara said:


> The path this country was on was unsustainable before the COVID-19 pandemic. Everything is now subsequently worse. It is quite the reckoning. A lot of things are going to have to change. The overall response in the United States to the pandemic has been pretty poor. You illustrate that quite clearly with some of the areas you have already outlined.


So y'all have picked out a new national anthem. I'm just curious as to what flag you'll fly?


----------



## Vera Hara

inceptor said:


> So y'all have picked out a new national anthem. I'm just curious as to what flag you'll fly?


Who is _ya'll_? I wasn't aware there was a new national anthem or that the United States changed its flag.


----------



## StratMaster

Vera Hara said:


> The path this country was on was unsustainable before the COVID-19 pandemic. Everything is now subsequently worse. It is quite the reckoning. A lot of things are going to have to change. The overall response in the United States to the pandemic has been pretty poor. You illustrate that quite clearly with some of the areas you have already outlined.


I don't know what planet you have been living on, but the path of this country was like a rocket to the moon before this COVID-19 hit. Record numbers in nearly every area which could be quantified. Your statement "The path this country was on was unsustainable before the COVID-19 pandemic" is an empty prophesy - not a fact by any means whatsoever - which can neither be proved or disproved. The opportunity to test it was lost to said pandemic. The dems/socialists get down on their knees daily thanking whatever abysmal slugbucket they pray to for it. And of course exaggerate, enhance, and fear-monger it for every drop of economic collapse they can wring out of it.


----------



## Denton

Vera Hara said:


> They were stupid examples.
> 
> (A) You can wear glasses and become a pilot.
> 
> (B) Being too tall or heavy to be a successful jockey isn't being denied equal opportunity through prejudice.
> 
> (C) Plenty of people have careers in the adult film industry and aren't packing a foot long.
> 
> I understood what you wrote. I'm just smart enough to realize it was a piss poor rebuttal to what I had stated.
> 
> And don't worry about the property, you couldn't afford it anyways.


Oh, we have a social justice warrior in our midst.

I'll bet you buy into "it's a back thing, you wouldn't understand" and the "You're white so you have privilege and you don't even know it" crap.
Black5 is a soldier. He wanted to fly for the Army, as I did. I also couldn't fly for the Army because I wore glasses. You don't have a clue about him or me.

BTW, every promotion point I got, I earned. I didn't get extra promotion points for being white or for being male. Others can't say that. So much for White Privilege, huh?

A couple of decades ago, I was literally pinned against an Alabama State Trooper's car until I agreed to apply to be a Ala-damned-Bama State Trooper. They were having a big push for troopers that year. They were really trying for Black Troopers so they canvassed the state for any minority who was willing to be a Trooper. The state made a point to make the testing procedure as blind as possible. Hell, the NAACP even declared that Alabama was leading the way in "equality." Guess what. Most of the "minorities" didn't even score a 70% on the test. The batch was thrown out and I didn't bother to apply, again. It was apparent that quality wasn't the goal.

Who holds who down? Me? I've never held anyone down. I'vbe also never asked for preferential treatment and I've never been given any. I've seen others be given it; people who didn't deserve it but they had the right skin tone.

There is no systemic racism in this country accept for the government-forced racism that dictates that I am to be second-class because I am white. Still, I am doing OK because I am willing to do what it takes to survive and I don't expect any help for the government.

I'd love to tell you about a friend of my second wife who got SIX waivers to fly for the Army, but I don't feel like typing that much. Suffice it to say that she wouldn't be flying if she were a white male.

Funny, how all decks are stacked for some people yet they just can't, as a whole, grab the gold ring and have to claim racism.

Oh, I have to ask. Have you sacrificed anything for the cause? Did you lose a career, or are you just a mindless, social justice warrior? I know. This is the internet. You can claim anything. Still, be honest.


----------



## Denton

Vera Hara said:


> Who is _ya'll_? I wasn't aware there was a new national anthem or that the United States changed its flag.


What? I work six days a week and know this. Are you playing ignorant or are you that selective about information?


----------



## hawgrider

Vera Hara said:


> Who is _ya'll_? I wasn't aware there was a new national anthem or that the United States changed its flag.


Operator6 DopieOpie


----------



## Black 5

I don't know...the way vera hera keeps harping on me being wrong almost sounds like my wife. Reckon there's a crush going on I don't know about?


----------



## Black 5

And I see @Denton did some research!


----------



## Inor

Black 5 said:


> I don't know...the way vera hera keeps harping on me being wrong almost sounds like my wife. Reckon there's a crush going on I don't know about?


Maybe she wants to share your mask... Just sayin'...


----------



## Black 5

@Inor. Sharing my mask?


----------



## Denton

Black 5 said:


> And I see @Denton did some research!


Research? Experience.

Vera is a self-loathing white dude who hasn't walked in our shoes.


----------



## Black 5

I meant figuring out who I am.:devil:


----------



## Denton

Black 5 said:


> I meant figuring out who I am.:devil:


Ah. Well, it's all in the syntax!


----------



## jimcosta

Below is a great 19 minute video advising how we must group prepare to defend ourselves in the event of no police protection.

https://www.brighteon.com/78ded4e6-aa82-4a93-88a6-5ccb16bb4a78


----------



## Vera Hara

Denton said:


> What? I work six days a week and know this. Are you playing ignorant or are you that selective about information?


How many days you work is irrelevant to what I stated.


----------



## Denton

Vera Hara said:


> How many days you work is irrelevant to what I stated.


That you find it irrelevant is irrelevant. That my time is limited yet I still knew that is relevant. You might want to try reading the news and current events instead of being fed crap by Don Lemon.


----------



## Vera Hara

Denton said:


> I also couldn't fly for the Army because I wore glasses. You don't have a clue about him or me.


No, you weren't able to fly in the Army because even with glasses, you didn't meet the threshold for vision requirements. And as I've repeated over and over, that isn't prejudice.



> BTW, every promotion point I got, I earned. I didn't get extra promotion points for being white or for being male. Others can't say that. So much for White Privilege, huh?


Plenty of other people get their jobs and promotions based on being hard workers and having a great skill set. Your situation isn't unique.



> The batch was thrown out and I didn't bother to apply, again. It was apparent that quality wasn't the goal.


Perhaps you just weren't qualified enough to be someone who actually enforces the law.



> Who holds who down? Me? I've never held anyone down. I'vbe also never asked for preferential treatment and I've never been given any. I've seen others be given it; people who didn't deserve it but they had the right skin tone.


I have a hard time believing that at no point in your life were you given preferential treatment.



> There is no systemic racism in this country accept for the government-forced racism that dictates that I am to be second-class because I am white. Still, I am doing OK because I am willing to do what it takes to survive and I don't expect any help for the government.


You aren't considered a second-class citizen. This is a common statement people who engage in victim hood create in order to make up for where they personally fell short.



> I'd love to tell you about a friend of my second wife who got SIX waivers to fly for the Army, but I don't feel like typing that much. Suffice it to say that she wouldn't be flying if she were a white male.


I don't care.



> Funny, how all decks are stacked for some people yet they just can't, as a whole, grab the gold ring and have to claim racism.


What decks are stack against you?



> Oh, I have to ask. Have you sacrificed anything for the cause? Did you lose a career, or are you just a mindless, social justice warrior? I know. This is the internet. You can claim anything. Still, be honest.


I'm not a social justice warrior. Just someone who is smart enough to realize that prejudice within institutions exists against a lot of people. I'm sorry you aren't cognizant of a fact that is readily known to most people who have some modicum of education.


----------



## Vera Hara

StratMaster said:


> I don't know what planet you have been living on, but the path of this country was like a rocket to the moon before this COVID-19 hit. Record numbers in nearly every area which could be quantified.


By all means, support your claim with evidence.


----------



## Vera Hara

Denton said:


> That you find it irrelevant is irrelevant. That my time is limited yet I still knew that is relevant. You might want to try reading the news and current events instead of being fed crap by Don Lemon.


Your time is limited yet you have over 22,000 posts on a message board?

My right to bear arms is protected by the 2nd Amendment of the United States.

Off the top of your head, could you even give me the rest of the Bill of Rights? Probably not.


----------



## Denton

Vera Hara said:


> No, you weren't able to fly in the Army because even with glasses, you didn't meet the threshold for vision requirements. And as I've repeated over and over, that isn't prejudice.
> 
> Plenty of other people get their jobs and promotions based on being hard workers and having a great skill set. Your situation isn't unique.
> 
> Perhaps you just weren't qualified enough to be someone who actually enforces the law.
> 
> I have a hard time believing that at no point in your life were you given preferential treatment.


There is no systemic racism in this country accept for the government-forced racism that dictates that I am to be second-class because I am white. Still, I am doing OK because I am willing to do what it takes to survive and I don't expect any help for the government.[/quote]

You aren't considered a second-class citizen. This is a common statement people who engage in victim hood create in order to make up for where they personally fell short.

I don't care.

What decks are stack against you?

I'm not a social justice warrior. Just someone who is smart enough to realize that prejudice within institutions exists against a lot of people. I'm sorry you aren't cognizant of a fact that is readily known to most people who have some modicum of education.[/QUOTE]

Ah, so anyone who doesn't see the invisible hasn't a modicum of education , huh? News flash; six hours of MSNBC doesn't count as education. 
Break's over. Back to work.


----------



## Vera Hara

Denton said:


> News flash; six hours of MSNBC doesn't count as education. Break's over. Back to work.


I don't watch the mainstream media (TV) in any capacity. I cut the cable cord during Hurricane Katrina. Thanks!


----------



## Black 5

@Denton be careful. We are in the presence of greatness..


----------



## Joe

******* said:


> @Slippy, I know where you are coming from but keep in mind our country has been thru worse. Hell, we had a real, full blown civil war. During the Revolutionary war, about as many folks wanted to stay loyal to the Crown as wanted independence. We were attacked by the Japanese when we were woefully unprepared and many thought our west coast was soon to be invaded. There was no guarantee we would win that war but our American spirit held firm and not only did we win but we became all the more stronger because of it.
> 
> I think the real problem today is the never ending news and discussion of issues. Unless you turn off your electronics, you can't get away from it. With this new gotcha journalism, it is becoming impossible to find proper political candidates. You think we would have had Roosevelt or Kennedy if they had the journalists of today? Hell, they cheated on their wives and the news folk of their time ignored it... for the simple reason it had nothing to do with their ability to lead. How many great leaders out there shy away from politics because of skeletons in their closet... even if that dirty deed was done in their youth. Today, everyone has an agenda. Look how many folks get their news from Fox, or similar. They push a conservative agenda. Look at CNN or similar and they push a liberal agenda. What happen to unbiased journalism?
> 
> I have hope our country will find its way again. But I absolutely believe it wont be because of gangs of "patriots" breaking the law and dishing out their own version of justice. That is anarchy. I still believe in the Constitution.


So true Mister *******. the media shapes and forms public opinion and the actions that result from said opinions. I miss Huntley and Brinckley from years past. just the facts.


----------



## inceptor

Vera Hara said:


> How many days you work is irrelevant to what I stated.


 @Denton, he/she/it saying he/she/it is too important to pay attention to what's going on in this country. Either that or he/she/it is too important and it has not effect on he/she/it.


----------



## Black 5

"I have hope our country will find its way again. But I absolutely believe it wont be because of gangs of "patriots" breaking the law and dishing out their own version of justice. That is anarchy. I still believe in the Constitution."

And will our country find its way by allowing the "woke" faction to destroy, demonize, and terrorize our country? Are you saying they are allowed anarchy to get their way, but we yave to play by different rules?
I'm not advocating war, but the bullies are in the school yard and telling the teacher ain't working.


----------



## Old SF Guy

Vera Hara said:


> View attachment 107123


where is an original thought???? you white privileged baboon


----------



## JustAnotherNut

Old SF Guy said:


> where is an original thought???? you white privileged baboon


they don't have one...&#8230;.and why they've resorted to memes & pics with no content


----------



## Inor

Vera Hara said:


> View attachment 107123


I am really disappointed. She should have at least followed my creativity advice and her exit could have been at least memorable.


----------



## Old SF Guy

Inor said:


> I am really disappointed. She should have at least followed my creativity advice and her exit could have been at least memorable.


what??? GONE????? You bastards!!!! I just got here!!!!!

damn conspiracy.....thas what is is...damn flat earth, bastards...all of ya....flat earthers.....


----------



## Denton

Old SF Guy said:


> what??? GONE????? You bastards!!!! I just got here!!!!!
> 
> damn conspiracy.....thas what is is...damn flat earth, bastards...all of ya....flat earthers.....


Sorry. Not my fault. He forced my hand.


----------



## Old SF Guy

Denton said:


> Sorry. Not my fault. He forced my hand.


crap list...buddy...your on it...you an all your ilk.....stay way from me.....keep your hands clear from your leather punk.....jes walk away...slowly.....damn grinches...all ya'll


----------



## inceptor

Denton said:


> Sorry. Not my fault. He forced my hand.


Didn't take long to figure out why :vs_lol:


----------



## JustAnotherNut

Denton said:


> Sorry. Not my fault. He forced my hand.


details or it didn't happen


----------



## inceptor

JustAnotherNut said:


> details or it didn't happen


Look at your post notifications. It's easy to spot.


----------



## Inor

JustAnotherNut said:


> details or it didn't happen


The Dixie Sluts thread.


----------



## Old SF Guy

Inor said:


> The Dixie Sluts thread.


Those damn sluts have deprived me for the last TIME!!!!!! Damnit!!!!!


----------



## Hoosierboy

I don't think we'll recognize our county a decade from now...


----------



## inceptor

Hoosierboy said:


> I don't think we'll recognize our county a decade from now...


Hell I don't hardly recognize it from a decade ago.


----------



## GPShay

This discussion reminds me of the fable about the Frog in boiling water .. I am afraid that the silent majority of which I am one .. is allowing our country to be "fundamentally changed" .. look at the "Squad' there is 4 of them now .. what happens when that 4 turns into 6 then 8 then 12 ... make no mistake that is their goal .. then it will be to late .. laws will be drafted by them .. and yes they will "fundamentally change America right before our very eyes .. little by little .. We had better VOTE !! .. because violence will be on the horizon if we fail to STOP the direction that these people are trying to take OUR country ...


----------



## Denton

GPShay said:


> This discussion reminds me of the fable about the Frog in boiling water .. I am afraid that the silent majority of which I am one .. is allowing our country to be "fundamentally changed" .. look at the "Squad' there is 4 of them now .. what happens when that 4 turns into 6 then 8 then 12 ... make no mistake that is their goal .. then it will be to late .. laws will be drafted by them .. and yes they will "fundamentally change America right before our very eyes .. little by little .. We had better VOTE !! .. because violence will be on the horizon if we fail to STOP the direction that these people are trying to take OUR country ...


I hear ya, but what do you suggest? We vote but we aren't the only ones voting. We could protest but the Man knows we aren't going to burn down a city and the "counter protesters" know we will abide by the law and not be aggressive unless we have to be.

Something I learned long ago. The silent, friendly type is the one who will be dangerous when the fighting starts.


----------



## GPShay

Watch & Listen .. Please


----------



## Piratesailor

Preaching to the choir. 

Too damn late.


----------



## Genie

Everyone I know is sick of this but what can we actually do? Unless your in law enforcement its not legal for any of us to take matters into our hands.


----------



## rice paddy daddy

Since the original poster only had 3 posts, all in this thread, and has since disappeared, I would surmise that he/she was a government troll tying to start some illegal stuff in order to entrap people.
Not getting the responses he/she was looking for, he/she moved on.

Of course, as always, this is just my opinion, your mileage may vary.


----------



## Pickman04

rice paddy daddy said:


> Since the original poster only had 3 posts, all in this thread, and has since disappeared, I would surmise that he/she was a government troll tying to start some illegal stuff in order to entrap people.
> Not getting the responses he/she was looking for, he/she moved on.
> 
> Of course, as always, this is just my opinion, your mileage may vary.


Naw Bubba.... I sure ain't a government troll or anything of the like... I am an honest hard working god fearing American who works between 40-75 hours a week to pay my bills and provide for my family... I started this thread to hear others opinions from around our great nation, not to argue or fight... just listen and that I have done and y'all seem to have a lot more patience and sense for the law than me and my ppl and that is fine... we can still be internet buddy's hahaha


----------



## rice paddy daddy

Pickman04 said:


> Naw Bubba.... I sure ain't a government troll or anything of the like... I am an honest hard working god fearing American who works between 40-75 hours a week to pay my bills and provide for my family... I started this thread to hear others opinions from around our great nation, not to argue or fight... just listen and that I have done and y'all seem to have a lot more patience and sense for the law than me and my ppl and that is fine... we can still be internet buddy's hahaha


Sorry, pal.
You ain't my "buddy".

The people i hang with have all marched to the sound of the guns. You know, for real.


----------



## Pickman04

Haha rpd that’s fine by me you don’t know me nor I you and no I haven’t been to a government war but I am not scared to stand on the front lines in any kind of battle here or there


----------



## Prepared One

Pickman04 said:


> Haha rpd that's fine by me you don't know me nor I you and no I haven't been to a government war but I am not scared to stand on the front lines in any kind of battle here or there


You should be.


----------



## Pickman04

Your probably rite PO but the only thing that even slightly scares me about it is seeing my friends and family fall... war and death have been a fact of life since the dawning of time and that’s not going to change and fear causes hesitation and that leads to your bothers falling... so no I do not fear war or death if it comes


----------



## rice paddy daddy

Pickman04 said:


> no I haven't been to a government war


That much is obvious.
Only someone who has never been there would go looking for a fight.


----------



## Pickman04

You are wrong in that statement rpd... I can say that with certainty bc I know a heck of a lot of seasoned veterans who are sick and tired of seeing our nation being torn apart and knowing that the law enforcement and government can do nothing and they are ready to take care of it themselves so it’s not just the ones of us that weren’t over there... it’s ppl from all walks of life that have just had absolutely as much as they can stand... “all enemies forgien and DOMESTIC”


----------



## Denton

Pickman04 said:


> You are wrong in that statement rpd... I can say that with certainty bc I know a heck of a lot of seasoned veterans who are sick and tired of seeing our nation being torn apart and knowing that the law enforcement and government can do nothing and they are ready to take care of it themselves so it's not just the ones of us that weren't over there... it's ppl from all walks of life that have just had absolutely as much as they can stand... "all enemies forgien and DOMESTIC"


I don't know you but I know my buddies. They're vets. I know the training they've had and what they've done. No matter what MOS, we all had the same basic training. 
There are a few of us who've had rounds fired in our direction and we know how it feels and how the body reacts to such danger. The others have their training that will help them keep it together. You? I wouldn't want you around because you are untrained and an unknown.

None of us talk like you. We don't want what is coming but we know we don't make that call. We roll our eyes and walk away when we hear civilians talk like you are talking.

Judging by your writing style, I assume you are young enough to sign up in the Army for three years. Get some training and experience. Do it quickly, if you are serious.


----------



## inceptor

Pickman04 said:


> Your probably rite PO but the only thing that even slightly scares me about it is seeing my friends and family fall... war and death have been a fact of life since the dawning of time and that's not going to change and fear causes hesitation and that leads to your bothers falling... so no I do not fear war or death if it comes


If seeing your friends and family die only slightly scare you then I think you are getting in over your head.

I was there for the 60's riots. It happened 3 blocks from my home. I saw what happened.

I was draft age during Viet Nam but couldn't go, couldn't pass the medical. I did have plenty of friends who did go, some I never heard from again. I have known a lot of vets and not one of them will tell you they weren't scared. The other thing I found out was the drastic change in them. RPD is someone I highly respect as are many other vets here. I listen to those who knoww what I don't. I don't just assume.

What I can tell you about me is I have survived more than you'll ever know. I'm retired now, I've earned it. I want to enjoy my retirement and not deal with assholes . I have no desire to be any kind of commando or even a soldier. I will defend me and mine if it comes my way but I can promise you I won't like it and I won't go looking for it.


----------



## Prepared One

Those who claim to have never been afraid or never would be afraid, have never really been in harms way.


----------

